# Retraining the racehorse I just bought



## Mattb125 (22 April 2008)

Hi
Im looking for some advice as to how to bring on and produce my former racehorse.I am looking to turn her into an all rounder who will do a bit of dressage,showjumping, cross country and as a hack out.
She is racing fit and has been on 16kg of haylage and racehorse cubes.I have swapped the haylage for standard hay and introduced half pony nuts three times a day to replace the racehorse cubes.She will be turned away for a month out daytime back in nightime.
I then plan to start on a lunging plan to work on her paces then moving up to gentle rebacking on the lunge.
From there onto quiet schooling off the lunge gradually building up the work over the months before moving to jumping, hacking out and a little cross country.
Any hints and tips would be appreciated.
She is a 6yr old well bred mare 16-2 slightly above racing weight (has been pointing) but not at all thin.
She has a quiet temperament in the stable but can be strong to lead.


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2008)

Why does she need to be re-backed?

Horses of the track on my old yard were simply ridden quietly round the roads, reducing their feed ration and fitness levels gradually.

Later on they started being introduced to some quiet school work, and more 'fun' hacks with friends.

All slowly with no fuss and no excitement.


----------



## Scarlett (22 April 2008)

Definately go look on www.exracersclub.com and join the forum there, its full of people with exracehorses who will be able to help withany questions/problems you may have and point you in the right direction... its also one of the best and friendliest forums you'll ever come across! The Club also arrange clinics, showing classes, parades and loads more for their members and their horses....

Sounds like your doing the right thing by turning away for a short while to let her chill out, she'll need a bit of time to learn to be a horse again. I have 2 exracers and I find both of them thrive on being in regular work, they need the mental stimulation as much as anything so I would bring her back into work in a month or so and get a routine and stick with it. Good fibre will help her gain weight so lots of good hay- be careful about feeding mixes and anything with molasses/sugar and ceeral in it as many racehorses have intollerences/ulcers and thus need to have the ingredients of their feeds checked. I feed www.winergy.com to my two and they are doing brilliantly on it.

Good luck..!


----------



## annunziata (22 April 2008)

just get on that is what I did with Rocky!!! she will be fine.  just take everything slowly she will not trot properly as they are trained to run so put a martingale on if you need any help let me know I have had rocky for almost 3 months now


----------



## kerilli (22 April 2008)

i'd agree with the point about the martingale, it's well worth having a looseish one just in case... i hate the things but my ex-race mare needs one.
remember that they've usually been trained to run into the pressure, so you have to teach them with pull and release, pull and release until they learn what you mean.
i'd just feed good hay or haylage and a balancer, nothing for energy really until you find out what her natural energy levels are like!
very best of luck!


----------



## Frances28 (22 April 2008)

My horse is an ex-race horse. When I first got her she had no balance and rushed all the time. She didn't understand what schooling was! She was very strong and difficult to control. Over the last few months she has improved considerably. I lunge her frequently and every time she starts to rush in trot I guide her into small circles and constantly change the rein. 

I also highly recommend join-up. Ever since I practiced this, she has become a different horse!


----------



## Mattb125 (22 April 2008)

ok thanks I just thought it would be a good idea to get her trotting on the lunge and then quietly get her used to being mounted before jumping on?What do you think?
The idea is to school her then sell her on as an all rounder.
Thanks for the Winergy site looks good and the mix sounds great.


----------



## Haniki (22 April 2008)

I agree with AmyMay - I would just ride her on. If she's been point to pointed she has probably been hacked out and hunted not just taken on the gallops. She sounds an exciting project - good luck with her.


----------



## Wishful (22 April 2008)

Pointers and NH horses should know the basics of school work, as they are often initially taught to jump over poles in the school.


----------



## Bossanova (22 April 2008)

Just get on ride, I doubt you'll have a problem.

I've re-trained several and they need mouthing first then once they have a mouth it's very easy to put the rest in place. Dont ever get into a tug of war, teach her to slow when you soften, have your leg on from day 1 and dont be scared to make quick progress if she's coping well- I generally jump within about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## racingdemon (22 April 2008)

Echo everything Bossanova has said, she'll be used to work &amp; will probably be happier when doing things (most are) 

I took my last one Hunting within about 6 weeks of having him &amp; all i'd jumped were some pallets, (he jumped everything in sight, had almost perfect manners (after the 1st field) and hasn't looked back - he;s now just hindered by me!!)) Unless there are known problems (pyscotic unridable giveaways) everyone i've had has taken to 'normal' work like a duck to water, and TBH they're so clever they do pick everything up quickly, 

one tip, I find they generally go better in plastic bits, and only swap to metal ones if needs be

Good luck,


----------



## Cop-Pop (22 April 2008)

My RI works her ex-racer on a one day on, one day off basis.  She had three days off to start with in the field then was brought back in to work in the school had high sides).  RI has an old plod which was ridden around with them at first becaus they are so used to following then once she got the hang of walk on and 'correct' pressure on the reins the lead mare was taken out and they are working on trot.  Her ex-racer was racing fit and was actually raced four days before RI bought her!  RI spoke to a lovely woman at the racehorse rehab centre who gave her loads of tips on diet etc.


----------



## Shiraz (23 April 2008)

My ex-racer was a bit wired when I got her, she was also a homebred so had been on the same yard for 6yrs so it a bit of a shock to be on a lorry for 2 days up to Scotland. I turned her away for 6wks (still coming in at nights, being handled and going for walks around the farm and the school) and she was like a different horse at the end of it. Unfortunately we've been blighted with lameness problems ever since (not relating to her being an ex-racer and she was 5 stage vetted and passed) but I've got very high hopes for her now we're on the road to recovery.

I think "Buying and Reschooling Ex Race Horses" (www.amazon.co.uk/Buying-Reschooling-Ex-racehorses-Christopher-Coldrey/dp/1861260881) is a must read.

Do you have any contact with your horse's trainer? They might be able to give you an idea of what schooling, if any, has already been done. 

Just remember every horse is different, good luck! 

Second Scarlett on checking out www.exracersclub.com!!


----------



## Mattb125 (23 April 2008)

sounds like a good book will have to purchase that.Turned her out this morning with an old companion pony.She ignored the companion until I tried to get her back in the stable then she refused to go in.After some encouragement she went in and will go back out for the whole day tomorrow.
Glad you gave her a break for six weeks alot of people think I should just get on her.
She would probably be fine but I want to ensure her early schooling sessions are a positive experience.


----------

